# meilleur logiciel d'email (autre que Mail) pour un compte.mac ?



## Fanoo (6 Novembre 2005)

Voila, je ne voudrais pas utiliser Mail pour mes messages email car mon amie l'utilise déjà.

J'ai un compte .mac et je me demandais quelle serait la meilleure alternative à Mail pour la gestion des emails d'un compte .mac ?
un truc simple et bien intégré au systeme .mac, si possible ?

merci de votre experience


----------



## Anabys (6 Novembre 2005)

Ca peut paraître bête, mais tu ne peux pas créer un compte utilisateur pour ton amie, et un autre pour toi ? Vous pourriez ainsi utiliser chacun Mail avec vos adresses .Mac respectives.

Sinon, Thunderbird est très bien.


----------



## Fanoo (6 Novembre 2005)

Je ne voudrais pas avoir 2 sessions, mais plutot 2 logiciels.

est-ce que Thunderbird permet d'utiliser un compte .mac aussi bien que Mail ? on a les mêmes fonctions de synchro que sur Mail ?


----------



## Anabys (6 Novembre 2005)

Il n'y a que les softs Apple qui sont intégrés à .Mac, mais Thunderbird fonctionne très bien avec les comtpes POP et IMAP... enfin essaie tu verras par toi même.


----------



## arcank (6 Novembre 2005)

Tu peux metrre autant de comptes que tu veux dans Mail sur la même session, sinon...


----------



## delta (6 Novembre 2005)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Je ne voudrais pas avoir 2 sessions, mais plutot 2 logiciels.



 Tu pourrais aussi profiter de MailSwitch http://www.boxorox.com/mailswitch/
"Create and switch Mail users within one Mac OS X User"

Ainsi une seule session, un seul soft MAIL, et autant d'amies que désirées ;-))


----------



## Fanoo (7 Novembre 2005)

merci pour vos reponses, mais pour eviter toute confusion, je souhaite vraiment utiliser un soft different de Mail, mais ... aussi bon que Mail.
donc ThunderBird est le meilleur choix ?


----------



## delta (7 Novembre 2005)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos reponses, mais pour eviter toute confusion, je souhaite vraiment utiliser un soft different de Mail, mais ... aussi bon que Mail.
> donc ThunderBird est le meilleur choix ?



Affirmatif ; ThunderBird est le meilleur.


----------



## Fanoo (7 Novembre 2005)

OK, merci pour l'info, mais il est pas un peu compliqué ?
mi je ne reçois qu'un ou 2 emails par semaine sur ce compte, donc je cherche un courrielleur TRES simple (voire simpliste...)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2005)

T'inquiète pas, il est super simple et si tu sait te servir de mail tu sera pas perdu


----------

